# How do you change the batteries in a CC Key fob?



## Scholl (Mar 16, 2012)

Fellas, I am curious about the range of sensitivity when pushing the buttons on the fob. It appears I have to get to about 20 feet of the car before a response. I suspect the battery is weak but I want to know if any of y'all have similar encounters?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea, the range is not that great. 
Its easy to replace the battery.
1. Press the button on the left side and remove the plastic key.
2. Press the right side top over (you should feel it click.








3. Insert a small flat screwdriver or key into the empty plastic key slot and VERY LIGHTLY pry the front and back pieces.
4. There is your battery.








My dealer said that they could change the battery for $50. I looked it up on youtube and did it myself.
:beer:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Easy way to extend your range is to place your key fob under your chin and then press the button. Your head basically becomes an antenna.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Easy way to extend your range is to place your key fob under your chin and then press the button. Your head basically becomes an antenna.


That's just an old wives tale. I have tried it and it doesn't work.

The only thing that happended was my head glowed in the dark for about 3 days.


----------



## Scholl (Mar 16, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Easy way to extend your range is to place your key fob under your chin and then press the button. Your head basically becomes an antenna.


----------



## Scholl (Mar 16, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Yea, the range is not that great.
> Its easy to replace the battery.
> 1. Press the button on the left side and remove the plastic key.
> 2. Press the right side top over (you should feel it click.
> ...


lipprandt35, you're da man. Thanks a million.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> That's just an old wives tale. I have tried it and it doesn't work.
> 
> The only thing that happended was my head glowed in the dark for about 3 days.


Hmmmm. It works for me (without the glowing head). Is it still an old wives tale?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CCLarry said:


> Hmmmm. It works for me (without the glowing head). Is it still an old wives tale?


Works for me. Although, I open my mouth when I do it, kinda like fish face.  Definitely extends the range.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Works for me. Although, I open my mouth when I do it, kinda like fish face.  Definitely extends the range.


I lean forward and extend my other arm towards the car to act more as a directional antenna. I get some stares, but what do they know?! :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> I lean forward and extend my other arm towards the car to act more as a directional antenna. I get some stares, but what do they know?! :screwy:
> 
> :laugh:


Kind of Darth Vader-like, huh? 

Cool !


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you tell me what the battery type is so I can buy it before I take the key apart?
Thanks!!


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

*its really true!*

guys some of you believe the old wive's tale (dunno how this is an "old wives tale" but hey ho) but its kinda proven...
Most of you have heard of the TV show we have in the UK called Top Gear (its really awesome) and the presenters are hilarious.

Jeremy Clarkson, one of the hosts, actually proves this theory with his Mercedes SL500. Its all on Tape..

http://youtu.be/cCGVWuY2Vus

forward to min 44:00

:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

what battery is it? CR 2032?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

teknodogg said:


> what battery is it? CR 2032?


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## roksax (May 14, 2008)

Thanks! Just replaced mine.


----------

